
How did you end up getting access to Android Call_log permission? - domesticalien
Hi HN, 
How were you successful in getting Android Call_log permission for your app? There is no human I can connect with at Google to explain. I&#x27;ve given reasons why my app should have that permission via the application process, but no feedback at all from that side. Any hints, suggestions?
======
floatingatoll
What is your application?

